# Wintermarathon



## ares1000 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo an alle Endorpfinsüchtigen. 

gibt es eigentlich Marathonveranstaltungen über den Winter? Sprich Dezember/Januar?


----------



## MrMapei (6. Oktober 2014)

Früher gab es mal den hier:
http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/

ansonsten ist mir leider nichts bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (6. Oktober 2014)

Mehr hat die Suchfunktion auch in der Tat hier nicht ergeben. 

Wie wäre denn wohl generell das Interesse an solch einer Veranstaltung?


----------



## domingo2 (6. Oktober 2014)

ich bin mir sicher, dass eine Winterveranstaltung gut angenommen würde...siehe Icerider!


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Oktober 2014)

Spaß macht sowas schon... ;-)


----------



## ares1000 (6. Oktober 2014)

Es sollten dann auch nicht so viele km sein. 30 - 50 km?


----------



## MrMapei (6. Oktober 2014)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Wie wäre denn wohl generell das Interesse an solch einer Veranstaltung?


Das wird stark Wetter abhängig sein. Der letzte Eisbär wurde ja wegen zu geringer Voranmeldungen abgesagt:
http://www.franken-tour.de/aktuelles/archiv-2012/ride-der-eisbaer.html

Ich bin den Eisbär 3x mitgefahren, die Wetterbedingungen waren extrem unterschiedlich. Einmal war es so warm, dass es auch Herbst hätte sein können, einmal Biltzeis und einmal war richtig Winter:
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou.../mtb-kitzingen-ride-the-eisbaer-2010/1502625/
Als wir mit dem Auto zum Start gefahren sind, hat das Thermometer -15 Grad angezeigt. 



ares1000 schrieb:


> Es sollten dann auch nicht so viele km sein. 30 - 50 km?


Ich bin den Eisbär 3x mitgefahren, einmal auch die volle Distanz, weil ich ausprobieren wollte, wie sich 100km mitten im Winter anfühlen. Prinzipiell reizen mich bei Marathons eher die etwas längeren Touren, 30-50 km kann ich auch zuhause fahren. Aber z.B. 75km fährt man privat im Winter eher selten.


----------



## ares1000 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, die Distanz ist ja mehr als Variabel. Wie könnte man aber halbwegs belastbare Teilnehmerzahlen bekommen?


----------



## EDA (7. Oktober 2014)

Mich wundert es auch, dass es keine Rennen im Winter gibt. Radcross und Laufcross finden sogar beinahe nur im Winter statt. Die Teilnehmerzahl dürfte doch nicht das Problem sein. Anders als im Sommer gibt es keine Konkurrenzveranstaltungen. Und bei den mildern Wintern der letzten Jahre ist die Gefahr von zu viel Schnee oder Kälte gering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ares1000 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wäre ein Umfrage-Thread eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## MrMapei (8. Oktober 2014)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Wäre ein Umfrage-Thread eine Möglichkeit?


Eine Möglichkeit für was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Mich wundert es auch, dass es keine Rennen im Winter gibt. Radcross und Laufcross finden sogar beinahe nur im Winter statt. Die Teilnehmerzahl dürfte doch nicht das Problem sein. Anders als im Sommer gibt es keine Konkurrenzveranstaltungen. Und bei den mildern Wintern der letzten Jahre ist die Gefahr von zu viel Schnee oder Kälte gering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



wenn es nicht kalt ist oder kein schnee liegt, dann ist es zumindest ordentlich matschig, und da hat es jede mtb veranstaltung schwer.
egal ob sommer oder winter.

ich bin mal beim marathon in altenau gestartet. dauerregen und 5 - 8 °C.
oder letztes jahr beim langenberg marathon bei sauwetter.

viele leute sind gar nicht erst angetreten, haben auf kürzere strecken umgemeldet, oder haben das rennen abgebrochen.

zudem ist es für die zuschauer ein rumstehen im matsch und regen auch nicht schön.
beim cx gibts rundkurse, und es ist immer was los. beim marathon steht man sich die beine in den bauch.

auch gibt es viele wintersportarten die fahrer und zuchauer weglocken.


wenn es die ungewissheit des wetters, der man ja immer irgendwie ausgesetzt ist, nicht geben würde, wäre eine veranstalung im winter sicher einfacher durchzuführen.
es kann ja auch sein, dass es in der nacht vor dem rennen plätzlich 20 cm neuschnee gibt. und dann?


----------



## ares1000 (8. Oktober 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit für was?



Heraus zu finden wieviele theoretische Anmeldungen es geben würde.


----------



## EDA (8. Oktober 2014)

Die Gefahr von Kälte und Schnee besteht doch genauso bei den hochalpinen Marathons im Sommer. Scuol und Grand Raid wurden daher letztes bzw. vorletztes Jahr auch abgebrochen. Der Teilnehmerzahl hat es in den kommenden Jahren nicht besonders geschadet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerTux (9. Oktober 2014)

HAllo Ares1000

In mir hättest Du einen Fürsprecher.
Ich komme vom Cyclocross und wundere mich (nach der Anschaffung eines 29er Fully) dieses Jahr, dass ab Oktober schluss zu sein scheint mit der MTB Szene, bzw. den Rennen. 
Hätte ich jetzt nicht als schönwetter Sport eingeschätzt ?!

Euer Tux


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2014)

es ist halt ein unterschied 1 - 1,5h im schlamm zu spielen, als 5 - 7- stunden.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> es ist halt ein unterschied 1 - 1,5h im schlamm zu spielen, als 5 - 7- stunden.


Eben drum! 
Leider gibts in unseren Breitengraden kaum/gar keine Crossrennen. Marathons im Sommer für mich mit <1h Anfahrt ausreichend viele.
Auch ein Crosscountry-Rennen bei miesem Wetter reicht mir schon mit 1,5h, da brauchts keine Marathons im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (10. Oktober 2014)

http://www.bikedorado.com/ausschreibung-iceman-.html

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=25194&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

Beim Iceman war ich die letzten 2 Jahre am start. Tolle Veranstaltung
Muss ich mir dieses Jahr nicht noch einmal geben 

Die Berliner Cross Offroad-Winterrennserie werde ich mal antesten. Wenn man nur ein Crossrad hätte ..


----------



## cd-surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Der normale Saisonracer macht halt im Oktober Pause und danach ist ab November Aufbau,Kraft und Grundlage angesagt. Wenn Cross oder ein Lauf in der Nähe ist,bin ich dabei,aber weite Anfahrten habe ich von März bis September genug.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Oktober 2014)

ist auf jeden Fall eine Ueberlegung  wert.
viele fahren eh den Winter durch.


----------



## strandi (14. Oktober 2014)

Kommt drauf an wo Du suchst und was Du suchst.

In Holland gibt es zumindest im Februar einen "richtigen" Marathon:
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2125

Und dann gibt es ja in Belgien & Holland die Tradition der Beachraces mit bis zu 130km.
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2105
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2179
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2124
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2182

In Dänemark gibt es den Isstjerneløb bei Roskilde mit 44km:
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2083


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn wir schon bei Holland sind - da giebt's den ganzen Winter über CTFs/MTB-tochten bei denen teilweise auch über 60km zusammen kommen. Wenn es auch keinen Massenstart und Zeitnahme giebt, so ist das Nieveau doch 
recht sportlich.
www.ntfu.nl/Kalender/Kalender.aspx


----------



## MagicMalojaMoni (30. Oktober 2014)

In Peine gibt es alle 3 Wochen im Winter ein kleines Trainings-"Event". Dauer jeweils zwischen 60-180 Minuten und wilkommen ist jeder der den Spaß am Sport respektiert. Über noch mehr Frauen würden wir und vor allem ich mich freuen.


----------



## baloo (31. Oktober 2014)

Bei uns finden bis Anfang Dezember sog. KBC Handicap Rennen statt! Coole Sache, manchmal ist sogar Ralph Näf am Start!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (31. Oktober 2014)

Als echtes Winterrennen werfe ich mal das hier in die Runde http://www.rovaniemi150.com/ und den passenden Erfahrungsbericht vom letzten Jahr gibt es hier.

Es grüßt René


----------



## strandi (2. November 2014)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Als echtes Winterrennen werfe ich mal das hier in die Runde http://www.rovaniemi150.com/ und den passenden Erfahrungsbericht vom letzten Jahr gibt es hier.
> 
> Es grüßt René



Wow - das nenne ich mal ein Winterrennen  Und sehr geiler Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## EDA (2. November 2014)

Respekt. Tolles Rennen. Sag mal dein Kumpel hat 28 Std. für die Strecke gebraucht. Krass, wie erging es ihm? Ist ja bitter bei der Kälte. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobbixl (3. November 2014)

Moin,

"Westfalen Winterbike Trophy" nicht auf dem Schirm?
Okay, kein Rennen aber gut organisiert und viele Teilnehmer.
so long
Norbert


----------



## gewichtheber (22. November 2014)

Kennt jemand die Strecke beim Iceman und kann mir sagen, ob das mit Starrgabel zu fahren Ost oder ob man besser gefedert unterwegs ist?
Gruß


----------



## Peter88 (22. November 2014)

Kann man gut starr fahren

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mod31 (22. November 2014)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Strecke beim Iceman und kann mir sagen, ob das mit Starrgabel zu fahren Ost oder ob man besser gefedert unterwegs ist?
> Gruß



Sollte wunderbar ohne gehen!

EDIT: Peter war schneller


----------



## gewichtheber (22. November 2014)

Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## gewichtheber (29. November 2014)

Moin,
noch eine Frage zum Iceman: Da ich wahrscheinlich im Zweierteam mit einer Frau starten werde, wollte ich noch in Erfahrung bringen, ob es Möglichkeiten zum Aufwärmen gibt für diejenigen, die gerade nicht pedallieren?
Gruß


----------



## mod31 (29. November 2014)

Ja, die gibt es...direkt bei Start/Ziel/Rundendurchfahrt ist der Eingang zur Jugendherberge mit Aufenthaltsraum etc.


----------



## LahmerStrampler (6. Dezember 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/mtbwinterrace


----------



## LahmerStrampler (6. Dezember 2014)

http://de.amiando.com/dasludwigmtb2015.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (6. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich das richtig, Rennen findet an einem Dienstag statt!?
Is ja optimal...


----------



## Akumlehn (6. Dezember 2014)

Ist gar nicht so ungeschickt dank Feiertag in Bayern...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Dezember 2014)

nobbixl schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> "Westfalen Winterbike Trophy" nicht auf dem Schirm?
> Okay, kein Rennen aber gut organisiert und viele Teilnehmer.
> ...


----------



## gewichtheber (23. November 2015)

Moin,
der Iceman ist für dieses Jahr auf 8h ausgeweitet worden, harte Nummer für die Einzelstarter! Die Höhenmeter sollen sich auch ein wenig vermehrt haben..
Wer ist am Start?


----------



## powerman (23. November 2015)

28. Dezember Drenthe200
Marathon über 200km
Infos:
http://www.drenthe200.nl/


----------



## maddda (25. November 2015)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Der normale Saisonracer macht halt im Oktober Pause und danach ist ab November Aufbau,Kraft und Grundlage angesagt. Wenn Cross oder ein Lauf in der Nähe ist,bin ich dabei,aber weite Anfahrten habe ich von März bis September genug.


So siehts aus. Selbst wenn es im Winter Rennen geben würde, würde ich mir das nach über 1000Rennkilometern während der Saison sehr gut überlegen. Eigentlich sind alle, die regelmäßig Rennen fahren erstmal froh, wenn die Rennfreie Zeit kommt.

Bin mal die 12h Indoor in Rothenburg gefahren. Da war im Januar der halbe Kurs auch draussen und ging durchs Parkhaus. Das war eine tolle erfahrung, müsste ich jetzt ber auch nicht zwingend nochmal haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (26. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin mal die 12h Indoor in Rothenburg gefahren. Da war im Januar der halbe Kurs auch draussen und ging durchs Parkhaus. Das war eine tolle erfahrung, müsste ich jetzt ber auch nicht zwingend nochmal haben.



Uns hat das Event gut gefallen und hätten auch einige Euro mehr an Startgebühr bezahlt für eine Wiederholung und kleine Änderungen. Hier auch noch geschreibsel von uns damals - KLICK -



gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Iceman ist für dieses Jahr auf 8h ausgeweitet worden, harte Nummer für die Einzelstarter! Die Höhenmeter sollen sich auch ein wenig vermehrt haben..
> Wer ist am Start?



Die Strecke finde ich auf Dauer schon anspruchsvoll zu dieser Jahreszeit. Die Höhenmeter, meist böse steile Rampen ziehen gewaltig an den Reserven. Da die Ecke aber insgesamt schön ist, der Veranstalter die Teamregeln endlich modernisiert hat, werden wir dort unserer Spaß haben. Sollte das Wetter zu schlecht sein, feuern wir eben nur an und gönnen uns Glühwein.



Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Als echtes Winterrennen werfe ich mal das hier in die Runde http://www.rovaniemi150.com/ und den passenden Erfahrungsbericht vom letzten Jahr gibt es hier.



Uff, absolt HAMMER

Wir hatten dieses bzw. nächstes Jahr über einen Start beim "MTB 24h Strathpuffer" nachgedacht. Am Ende aber für Ski und Glühwein in AT entschieden...


----------



## mod31 (26. November 2015)

Ja, schade das die 12h-Indoor nicht mehr stattfinden, fand ich immer sehr schön...vor allem weil zu der Zeit ja sonst nix los ist^^
Bei den 8h bin ich dabei


----------



## gewichtheber (26. November 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Sollte das Wetter zu schlecht sein, feuern wir eben nur an und gönnen uns Glühwein.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. Januar 2016)

Uff, da haben die Rotenburger ja nun wirklich noch einen extra Anstieg eingebaut. Uns hat es insgesamt aber wieder gefallen. Bericht und knappe 400 Bilder haben wir im Blog wieder verlinkt. KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## mod31 (25. Januar 2016)

Malwieder ein sehr schöner Bericht, danke!
Ein bissel was kritzeln werde ich auch noch...demnächst.
Vielen Dank, dir Frank, für die Unterstützung an der Strecke, echt klasse


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. Januar 2016)

mod31 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dir Frank, für die Unterstützung an der Strecke, echt klasse



Gerne und jederzeit wieder, hatte ja Zeit da Moni nicht von der Strecke wollte. 

Bilder zu deinem "gekritzel" findest du hier und hier von dir. 

Edit: Hier bei Facebook noch ein Satz Bilder von der Strecke: KLICK

Gruß


----------



## mod31 (28. Januar 2016)

DANKE für die Bilder!
Mein Gekritzel is nun online:
http://www.prowell-germany.com/rennberichte/603-8h-iceman-in-rotenburg-a-d-fulda-marco


----------

